# Query on Windows defender



## BryceSH (Sep 16, 2019)

My pc is stuck permanently on the windows defense off line mode says pc will be rebooted but just goes through same scan procedure time and time again. Turn off and leave and it goes on the same pattern 
Any help to remove this please


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

Reset your CMOS.....just remove the battery for 5 minutes.


----------

